# phone numbers



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if anyone has my phone number please txt me with your name as ive just deleted my whole phone book


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl how did you do that!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not a clue


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well kara what are u like  
I will pm u with my mobile number even though i cant see texts im hoping to have a new phone soon so will keep the same number !!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

no one has mine and i dont have anyones


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Nor me Kelly!!!!!!!
We could form our own club of 'nobody want our number' club!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls pm me your numbers


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ok scouse u on lol


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hope you aren't just humouring us now!!!!!!!!!! 
Or do you want to join Kelly and my EXCLUSIVE CLUB?  
How you doing Kara?
Can I dp anything to help?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse

give me your number or i will get mad lol kara mad is not good lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara - good to see you about honey  , i have let you know how i feeling and will say no more as I know you dont like fussing too much xx... so hey whats this exclusive club your starting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if anyone ever needs any help just txt, helping you girls helps me


----------

